# .40 or .45



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

I am looking at purchasing a new hand gun and was wondering what people like more a .40 cal or a .45 cal?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You opened up the big debate. Basically it will come down to personal preference. I personally like the .45's.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Man could you ask a more open ended question? LIke Al said, it is all about persoanl preference. I will add that also depends on the use. 
I have a .40 that I carry and is just for personal defense. I like that caliber just for this purpose. If you are planning on using it just for target practice and to carry through the woods I would go with the .45. You can usually find a good deal on ammo and shoot it allot for cheap.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Like Al and Mule said above, you're treading a bit into "Chevy v. Ford" territory with this question. A lot of it boils down to personal preference. My sollution to this quandry, screw it! Get at least one of each! 8) 

Seriously, I own both, as well as other calibers. Each is not without it's charms. Personally, the .45 is my favorite. And while I like to think my preference is based on purely factual reasons, I know it's largely due to my own matters of preference. But here's why, when given my druthers, I'll favor the big ACP caliber. Two words = barrel jump. The .45 has very little compared to the .40. Again, I say this is due to the .40 being a hot, little, over-pressure round - which it is. But some folks can shoot it and control the muzzle rise as well as any other caliber. I am not one of those people. Some people say they feel the .45 has too much felt recoil. Personally, the felt recoild in all the larger calibers for semi-auto's feels about the same to me. But everyone is different. Again, it comes doen to personal preference.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 is my favorite and I own both.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I have shot both many, many, many times and prefer the .45.

The .40 has a much sharper recoil/report. The .45 is more like a hard push. Sort of the difference between shooting a 300 Weatherby and a 45-70. Sharp crack vs. a hard shove.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

First off, what are you going to be doing with it, what are you looking to do...

If its personal concealment carry, then i would go with the .40. Its smaller, cheaper and will do the "job" just the same. (for that matter so would the 9mm)

If your out in the brush and fighting off bears, tigers and beavers then go with the .45. 

IMO the .45 is a little overkill for common everyday city carry. (people will disagree with me) Some folks think bigger the better. I'm sure if they could conceal and elephant gun they would. 

I guarantee my .40 will kill you just the same as my .45...

If you encounter someone who is going to cause you harm more than likely they are going to be within a few feet of you should you decide to protect yourself and shoot them (were not cops here chasing down criminals or shooting across the mall) I guarantee a .40 or even the 9mm will punch a hole through your melon.... IMO

Let us know what your wanting to use it for and you will get better answers....


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

This really is one of the most debated topics in firearms circles. It's right up there with AR-15 vs. AK-47. I know this sounds cliche, but whichever one you shoot the best is what you should be shooting. After all, a hit with a small bullet is better than a miss with a big one. It sounds like common sense, but I know quite a few people that have bought too much gun for them and now they can't hit crap even with smaller calibers.

I own and have owned both calibers in various models and sizes. I believe they are both powerful man stoppers, and both have good service records with military and law enforcement. Each has their pros and cons, but either one will get the job done and then some. 

Even though the .45 usually has less capacity than a similar sized .40, I still lean towards the .45 because I can stay on target better with it.

There are a lot of loads out there for both of those calibers, so you should have no problem finding a load to meet your needs in either caliber. Most of the cartridge manufacturers and catalogs have ballistics data for the factory loads, and there is a lot of info out there about reloading capabilities.

Give us some insight at what your intentions and expectations are for the handgun you are looking for and we can probably help you a little better.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Desperado said:


> ...I know this sounds cliche, but whichever one you shoot the best is what you should be shooting. After all, a hit with a small bullet is better than a miss with a big one. It sounds like common sense, but I know quite a few people that have bought too much gun for them and now they can't hit crap even with smaller calibers...


Excellent advice! If you can't shoot a gun worth beans, what good is it going to be to you, regardless of what caliber it is?

BTW, there is no such thing as a guarenteed stopper, at least when it comes to handguns. Not saying taking rounds from a 9mm, .40 S&W, or .45 ACP won't at least ruin your day, and likely require you to seek medical assistance. It's just that you never know what your assailant may be able to take. I'd wager said assailant could not take many slug or buck shot rounds from a 12 gauge, but that's not exactly a personal carry option for most folks. But back to the handgun thing, there are documented cases where individuals take magazine full's of rounds, and they still won't die! :shock: Seems like there was one back in Indiana or someplace, where an officer pumped 13 rounds of .45 ACP from a Glock 21 (My personal favorite round and weapon, btw) in a BG, before he stopped him from continuing to attack him. I'm not sure if the BG died or not, after it was all said and done, I imagine he did, but can't remember for sure. Wierder things have and can happen. Not that the vast majority of assailants would respond like that, but just goes to show you, ther are no guarentees and you better have a "plan B." But even a small six-shooter derringer full of .22lr is better than nothing. Anyway, just some food for thought.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

scattergunner said:


> Not saying taking rounds from a 9mm, .40 S&W, or .45 ACP won't at least ruin your day, and likely require you to seek medical assistance. It's just that you never know what your assailant may be able to take.


Especially someone that's really huge, or trippin' on PCP or something...... or put both together. Imagine someone like Goldberg that's high as a kite and mad as hell! /**|**\



scattergunner said:


> I'd wager said assailant could not take many slug or buck shot rounds from a 12 gauge, but that's not exactly a personal carry option for most folks.


Agreed. Not really a carry option, but definitely the weapon of choice for home protection. There was a very good article in either Guns or Guns & Ammo a couple months ago where the author mentioned that the only purpose of a handgun in his home is to get him to his shotgun. I don't recall if it was the same article or not, but I also read that getting hit with a load of 12 gauge buckshot is the equivalent of getting hit by 3 rounds of .44 magnum simultaneously. Whether that's true or not, I do not want to meet the person that can take a shotgun unloaded on them! :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> You opened up the big debate. Basically it will come down to personal preference. I personally like the .45's.


I *knew* you liked me Al Hansen... :wink: :wink:

I prefer the .40 ..for me it seems to have a lot more ca-poop than the slooooow .45 . I believe it's more acurate....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :roll:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I carry a 40 myself. I like it better because it is a smaller round so the guns is this caliber do not have to be as large. 45 is nice, but too wide to conceal well, so I sold mine because it never left the gunsafe. As far as specific caliber preferences for handguns, between the 9mm, 40 s&w, 45 acp, 357 mag and 44 mag, it is sixes to me. I like them all. Each has an advantage.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Any pistol caliber that starts with a *4* is great in my book and will get the job done, if good ammo is chosen and you do your part. 
The .40 is actually a terrific compromise that gives you near .45 power in the smaller 9mm higher capacity frame size. More bullets of good power in a small package - nice! And .40 comes in some _very_ small CC packages these days.
I love to shoot .45s and there has been a lot of good ones come out lately, and many that are putting the .45 in a smaller package. The Springfield XD45 is virtually the same size as my Glock 22 .40 and has 13 round capacity vs. 15. You can easily get your hand around it too, which was a problem with earlier Glock hi-cap .45s. 
When you shoot a .40 180-gr vs. a .45 185-gr you have a toss-up in recoil. You can go down further in weight with a .40, but can use the classic 230s with a .45. Some of it is personal preference and intended use. If _only_ FMJ military hardball ammo were available, the .45 diameter has a distinct edge in killing power. With HPs they are close enough.
The .45 Auto has the accuracy edge, although all are easily accurate enough for self defense. If target shooting is paramount, get the .45. If the smallest CC package is wanted - get a .40.

All this must be why I own 2 .40s and 2 .45s - I can't make up my mind either :roll:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I own both and love them equally. I just go with the one that matches my outfit.

Either the glock and boots:

















or the champion and these bunny slippers:

















And I might add, it's amazing the type of images that come up on a google search string for bunny slippers......


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

:lol: Wasn't that from _Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood_? Classic.

:rotfl:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Adapted from, yes. Love that movie! 

"Either day don't know, don't show, or don't care about being a menace to south-central while drinkin' they juice in 'da 'hood" -- Ashtray


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL HIJACK

"You been wearing them jimmy hats like grandma gave you?"


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

I remember now. It was the TEC-9 with the high tops, or the Uzi with the low tops, but he picks those *HUGE* bunny slippers. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

"Now kids, what do we say to a man that Mommy just met?"....."Are you my daddy?"


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Or how 'bout the 'Don't be a Menace' arms race?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSjeTFx5 ... re=related


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I debated the same question a while back. In the end I went with the 45. I have no regrets. I have never shot a 40 so can only say the 45 is great.


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

well I ended up buying an H&K compact .40 and love it, thanks for everyones input.


----------

